# 2006 Chinese National Team Roster



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

Yao Ming is not in this roster, since he is still in surgery recovering.
Will select 11 of 18 players in this roster plus Yao to join the 2006 world champion game.

C Zhang Song Tao 7-0 1985-06
C Tang Zheng Dong 7-0 1984-09

PF/C Yi Jian Lian 7-0 1987-10-27
C/PF Wang Zhi Zhi 7-1 1977-07-08

PF Mo Ke 6-10 1982-09-08
PF Hu Ke 6-10 1986-08

SF/PF Du Feng 6-10 1981-07-30
SF/PF Huang Hai Bei 6-9 1982-09

SF Chen Ke 6-8 1979-05-16

SF/SG Wang Yong 6-8 1986-11
SF/SG Zhu Fang Yu 6-7 1983-01-05
SF/SG Gong Song Ling 1981-07
SF/SG Wang Lei 6-7 1986-08

SG Wang Shi Peng 6-5 1983-04

PG/SG Yang Ming 6-4 1987-07
PG/SG Sun Yue 6-9 1985

PG Liu Wei 6-3 1980-01
PG Xie Li Bing 6-3 1988-08


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I doubt anybody here cares about this


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Who is Zhang Song Tao playing for in the CBA? I don't recognize the name


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Team Mao said:


> Who is Zhang Song Tao playing for in the CBA? I don't recognize the name


 I second that.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I second that.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> Who is Zhang Song Tao playing for in the CBA? I don't recognize the name


An Ao'shen player which is playing in the ABA league in the States


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> An Ao'shen player which is playing in the ABA league in the States


That's why I don't recognize the name. I can't bring myself to watch the ABA league, I'd rather watch Super Girl on Hunan TV.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> That's why I don't recognize the name. I can't bring myself to watch the ABA league, I'd rather watch Super Girl on Hunan TV.


lol, Super Girls sucks as well


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like a solid roster, outside of the fact that Yao's not playing


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> lol, Super Girls sucks as well


Not if you like girls who look like boys! That's what makes them Super! :banana:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

china will get demolished without yao...like by at least 30 points every game


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> china will get demolished without yao...like by at least 30 points every game


 And they're playing the USA national team this summer. I hate to think how bad that will be.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

theyre gonna suck ***


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

…


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Photoshop Genius!lol ^0^


----------

